# outlaw decoy co. clearence sale



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I had a flier mailed to me a while ago about the sale.Decided to call them today and they have some of there catalouge items for 20-40% off.You have to call them for prices,they dont have them listed anywhere.


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

check their website out. they have their canada goose mag silo's for $90 and super mags for $130. $30 off per dozen.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If you get there catalog or look at there website they sell a lot more than decoys.If you are interested in a certain item give them a call and ask if there is a sale price for it.


----------

